# Salomon bindings adjustment



## Bradley0174 (Sep 28, 2021)

I bought yesterday new bindings, but I can’t figure out hoe to adjust the foot pad. Need some help!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Steps 1-5 on the third panel. The footpad is held down by the tab that goes into the heel area and by two pin snaps under the binding (steps 1 & 2). Unclip them, move the pad, clip them back in.


----------



## Bradley0174 (Sep 28, 2021)

Donutz said:


> Steps 1-5 on the third panel. The footpad is held down by the tab that goes into the heel area and by two pin snaps under the binding (steps 1 & 2). Unclip them, move the pad, clip them back in.


You mean on the bottem of the binding? There is a soft black material blocking it. Should i remove that?
Edit: i know that i can lift the two pins up, but after that it is still stuck.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Y'know, I hate to complicate things, but your binding doesn't match the images on the documentation.


----------



## Bradley0174 (Sep 28, 2021)

I know, it’s a standard guide, but i hope someone can help me.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Just lift the two bits that clip in the foot bed close to the heel area (circled in red).
Pull HARD on the toe ramp (it's quite hard to pull when they're new).
Clip the bits back in. 
You're done.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Like Surgeon said, that toe ramp really doesn't want to move when they're brand new.


----------



## Bradley0174 (Sep 28, 2021)

Jimi7 said:


> Like Surgeon said, that toe ramp really doesn't want to move when they're brand new.


Do you thank this is okay, or should the foot pad extend more to the front?


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Looks good to me, that's pretty much how I set mine.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Bradley0174 said:


> Do you thank this is okay, or should the foot pad extend more to the front?


I agree with Surgeon, that looks good. Enjoy the new bindings.


----------

